# Safety question



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Some people moved in down the road with 7 pits. They scare me. I currently have 3 LGD, 2GP and one GP/Anatolian mix. The Anatolian is in the house most of the time because she is my daughter's dog, so usually the 2GP are outside alone. The stupid pits run the freaking streets. I have called AC three times, and am ready to take care of the situation myself because they just scare me. 

Will the pack of pits hurt my big dogs if they run in a pack like that. I know the LGD are bigger, but they really are a softer breed of LGD, and they don't go out of their way to be aggressive, but they do bark to keep wild animals away. I know they don't have the jaw pressure of pits. I worry more about the dogs than the chickens. And I don't think they could get into a goat pen, but not sure. Is there a chance they would hurt my LGDs? I walked outside this morning and a black one was on the porch staring at the LGD while they barked at it from the fence. Our female GP/anatolian cross came roaring out of the house and it ran off. Would the whole pack run off if they saw one of the LGD?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Will they hurt your dogs ? That is the million dollar question isn't it ? But, running in a pack, IF they decided to hurt your dogs, there would be nothing you could do to stop them. On the other side of the coin, they could be very nasty , and very quick to attack a person just as easily as another animal. Do you have a cam corder ? If so, even thouh it may take a couple of days or so , try to get at least a 10 second clip or more of them running loose. Also, if possible try to get an object that proves it is them on your street. Arn't there any laws concerning dogs running loose in your town ? Usually there is, and most city officials don't care much for the pit bulls in the first place.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow. 7 against two isn't fair no matter who it is.

My fullblood pyrs are good, but my 3/4pyr/1/4 anatolian is better. Something about that combo that makes that one dangerous, I've posted before she's taken down both my son and my husband when they weren't recognized at first, she has something the others dont have. Intelligent are both breeds though and I wouldn't trade any of them.

I don't have much to offer for a solution, unless it is to put an electric fence around the outside of your fence & bait it (often) for those pits. Make your place one they don't ever want to come back to, (but in a legal way!)

We have 3 lgd's (had 4 at one time). 1 is a dual purpose, house/pasture. Our plan, should be be home and know there is an issue, is to let him loose for if they ever need the back up. After that our own guns or clubs whatever is handy is the next plan. Sorry plan, no need to tell me.

Your dogs will work as a team. I think they are smart enough not to let those housepups get a hold on them, but anything is possible. I would either add another dog or be prepared to back them up, and of course keep calling the dog warden when those dogs are loose.

I think I would also start taking pictures of these dogs when they are loose where they don't belong. When and if something goes down at least you will have some recourse.

HF


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

several breeds that people call pit bulls are dog aggressive & were invented for the sole purpose of fighting other dogs. your dogs are probably at risk. if they are real pit bulldogs, their chances of attacking a person are low. BUT, if they do attack a person their chances of doing serious damage are high.
if they are on your property SSSTHU
remember STHU is the MOST IMPORTANT part


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

If there are 7 of them and they run loose they are not pit bulls. They may be part pit bull or a mixture of several other breeds.
One real pit bull would be more of a concern than the whole 7. 7 pit bulls running together would not be a problem because they would kill each other is a very short time.
A real pit bull would have no trouble at all killing a LGD.
A real pit bull would not have run when your dog came roaring out of the house. It would have attacked in an instance.

Most people do not know what a pit bull looks like. Most people could not pick a pit bull out of several other breeds.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

pancho said:


> A real pit bull would have no trouble at all killing a LGD.
> A real pit bull would not have run when your dog came roaring out of the house. It would have attacked in an instance.
> 
> Most people do not know what a pit bull looks like. Most people could not pick a pit bull out of several other breeds.


I hope you are right that they aren't pits. They have one male and six females from what I can see. The biggest one is about 50lbs, and the females maybe 45? They have the wide heads and look like pits to me., but I'm not an expert on the breed.
I have called AC several times, but since we are in the country, they don't really care too much about dogs running at large. And if he doesn't come when the dogs are in the hardroad or on your property they can't pick them up. They aren't allowed to go onto the owner's property and take them according to the officer.

I'm afraid of those dogs, so maybe I am worrying more than I need to? Something has to be done soon about them though because I am not going to live with this worry.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

No, you need to be concerned, do not let your guard down and prepare however you can for????? They may only be 50lbs or so but each of the 7 have teeth on 1 end and claws on the other.

7 make a pack, and will take on the pack mentality. They may never actually attack, but do you want to be wide open in case they do? 

BTW they can sense your fear, and understand it as a weakness, find your courage (with a gun, bat, whatever) when dealing with them. I Don't mean to be mean just stating my thoughts.

HF


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

And you know, the thing is, we had four LGD, but a couple of weeks ago, a young family needed a dog, so I gave them our older male. He was 5+, so he was really not high value at this point, and I gave him to them because they just needed a dog for right now until they could raise one up from puppyhood. I don't think he would have helped this situation much though, just due to his age. Plus he was very mellow, but I still regret letting go of him.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

it's kind of like a quarterhorse may be a cow pony but not all quarterhorses can be cow ponies.
i was more along the lines of it may or may not be one of the breeds called pit bull. but it sounds like they are. either way do what you have to. your animals well being is your responsibility. the dogs' owner is responsible for the well being of his animals. if you're forced to SSSTHU it's his fault not yours.
if however there is an actual violent confrontation between the dogs, kill it. take pics/video, call the police & ACO and an ambulance chaser.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> Some people moved in down the road with 7 pits. They scare me. I currently have 3 LGD, 2GP and one GP/Anatolian mix. The Anatolian is in the house most of the time because she is my daughter's dog, so usually the 2GP are outside alone. The stupid pits run the freaking streets. I have called AC three times, and am ready to take care of the situation myself because they just scare me.
> 
> Will the pack of pits hurt my big dogs if they run in a pack like that. I know the LGD are bigger, but they really are a softer breed of LGD, and they don't go out of their way to be aggressive, but they do bark to keep wild animals away. I know they don't have the jaw pressure of pits. I worry more about the dogs than the chickens. And I don't think they could get into a goat pen, but not sure. Is there a chance they would hurt my LGDs? I walked outside this morning and a black one was on the porch staring at the LGD while they barked at it from the fence. Our female GP/anatolian cross came roaring out of the house and it ran off. Would the whole pack run off if they saw one of the LGD?


They won't hurt your dogs they'll kill them if you don't do something fast. This is not the time to tip toe around the tulips. You want your dogs and stock safe or hamburger????? I'd be on the phone to AC, DA, cops, investigative reporters, health dept...... It does not matter what kind of dogs they are, you need to shoot the next one who comes on your property take photos - lots of photos - and document this to the authorities...get busy!!!!


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Goatress is right; 7 dogs running together as a pack will have a pack mentality and are more likely to attack. 
The majority of pit bull (mixes) are very dog aggressive, especially if they are owned by bad and irresponsible bad owners, what certainly seems to be the case here.
In a pack they're of course even more aggressive and it reminded me of what happened in San Diego County when those 2 joggers got mauled by 4 pit bull (mixes).

Putting up an electric fence till this problem is resolved is a very good idea, if not too expensive of course
Hopefully Animal Control or the police will do something about it before it escalates.


----------



## jtmcclain (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Siberian Husky (Grizzly)that is 11 years old now and not fixed. Last year we "inherited" a 6 month old pit bull male. Long story short my brother in law's brother bought the dog then left it with the brother in law and left town. We have an acreage so we offered to take the dog as long as the previous owner paid to have it fixed. Well, we kind of lost track of time and 6 months went by without getting him fixed. For that entire time the pit was the nicest dog, very intelligent, didn't go after the chickens, cats or Grizzly at all. Everyone got along. 

One day he must have decided that he could take Grizzly, because my wife was right there and he opened his mouth and latched on to the husky's head and started tugging on him like he was a chew toy, for no reason that she could see. My wife had to pull the pit to a door by the tail and slam the door on the pit's head several times to get him to let go, then she locked him in the hallway. She then dragged the husky to a cage to protect him, then got the pit to another cage. For three days we had to keep them apart until we found a new home for the pit. He would eyeball Grizz like he wanted to go after him. And he probably would have if he got loose.

Before everyone tells me that I was an idiot to keep two unfixed males together I realize that already. The point of the whole story is pits have been bred to be the alpha in almost all situations, and their temperament depends on how they were raised. I would have no problem even now taking that pit bull back into my house, IF I had no other dogs. That dog was the smartest dog I have ever seen. He would watch out for the other animals and the kids too. If I was wrestling with one of my kids he would walk over and put himself in the middle of us.

But by the same token, if I ever see another pit bull that I don't know walk onto my property, the owner of that dog will never, ever find it. I have no idea how that particular dog was raised by it's owner and I am not willing to find out.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

What happens to people that move into a rural area and then promptly turn their dogs loose? We are soooo lucky to live where we do, but even way out here we have had a few dogs show up. And what is it about pits and pit crosses that makes some jerk feel like he is macho because he is letting his unaltered pit type dog run loose? I am sooo sorry folks, I guess we have just bred the common sense out of the population. Opps, that might should have been on another thread!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

jtmcclain said:


> I have a Siberian Husky (Grizzly)that is 11 years old now and not fixed. Last year we "inherited" a 6 month old pit bull male. Long story short my brother in law's brother bought the dog then left it with the brother in law and left town. We have an acreage so we offered to take the dog as long as the previous owner paid to have it fixed. Well, we kind of lost track of time and 6 months went by without getting him fixed. For that entire time the pit was the nicest dog, very intelligent, didn't go after the chickens, cats or Grizzly at all. Everyone got along.
> 
> One day he must have decided that he could take Grizzly, because my wife was right there and he opened his mouth and latched on to the husky's head and started tugging on him like he was a chew toy, for no reason that she could see. My wife had to pull the pit to a door by the tail and slam the door on the pit's head several times to get him to let go, then she locked him in the hallway. She then dragged the husky to a cage to protect him, then got the pit to another cage. For three days we had to keep them apart until we found a new home for the pit. He would eyeball Grizz like he wanted to go after him. And he probably would have if he got loose.
> 
> ...


That is what pit bulls have been bred for for hundreds of years.
They can be the nicest friendliest dog around then one day it all changes.
Pit bull people call it turning on. There is no certain age. Some turn on young and some are older. Some never do but it isn't very wise to think it won't happen just because the dog hasn't shown any tendencys.

Their tempermament does not matter how they are raised. If they are going to turn on they will do it even if they are kept as house dogs. It can be compared to a greyhound. They are born to run. They don't do it all of the time but if given plenty of chances they will run. Same with a bloodhound. No mattter how it is raised there will come a time when it tries to trail something. A pit bull isn't any difference than any other dog selectively bred for a single purpose. No matter how they are raised there usually comes a time when they will want to fight.

A pit bull is usually a very intelligent dog. Hundreds of years having to fight to live gets rid of the dumb dogs.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Pancho is right...pit bulls have been bred to fight for over 200 years now and that instinct is still there, even if the owners spend a lot of time socializing the dog and raise the dog properly. 
I too have heard stories of them turning on other pets and even on the friends and families of the owners.
There have been several cases where pit bulls turned on their owners, but that was always because they weren't properly raised.

It reminds me of when I was working at the animal shelter and how people working there always tried to make pit bulls look like great active family dogs. It would frustrate me because although pit bulls can be wonderful family pets, they are not for inexperienced owners. That can only cause even more problems.

Yes the pit bulls have a very bad reputation and I understand that pit bull lovers are trying to improve it, but in my opinion they sometimes go too far by trying to sweep under the rug what has been the purpose of pit bulls for over 200 years now.
And sadly they are still being used as fighting dogs, so there's a good chance that a pit bull in a shelter or anywhere else for that matter has some fighting blood lines in them.
I don't think the APBT should be banned, but at the same time they are not for inexperienced dog owners. And I wish criminals and other low lives weren't so attracted to this breed..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

pancho said:


> That is what pit bulls have been bred for for hundreds of years.
> They can be the nicest friendliest dog around then one day it all changes.
> Their temperament does not matter how they are raised. No matter how they are raised there usually comes a time when they will want to fight.


I think you are right about the breed. It is a breed instinct to fight. That's what scares me. I wish the whole breed were outlawed and destroyed in the states. I know people whine about that opinion, but it is how I feel.
Honestly though, I have never had one. I wouldn't have one. 
I'm curious....Do females do that as much as the males?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> I think you are right about the breed. It is a breed instinct to fight. That's what scares me. I wish the whole breed were outlawed and destroyed in the states. I know people whine about that opinion, but it is how I feel.
> Honestly though, I have never had one. I wouldn't have one.
> I'm curious....Do females do that as much as the males?


Sex don't matter. Males will fight and females will fight.
Sometimes they are matched against each other.
Just like a female greyhound will run and a female bloodhound will scent.

They are not a problem for someone who knows what they are doing.
Never have been. The problem started around the mid 1980s when people got the idea if they were raised different they would act different.
They were wrong. Check back and see when pit bulls started to be a problem. Check when they first started attacking people.

They are a breed bred for a certain thing. Like the LGD.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I would definitly take action over 7 dogs, any breed running in a pack. As far as pitts, GS and many other breeds have had this stigma as well.:huh:


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> I think you are right about the breed. It is a breed instinct to fight. That's what scares me. I wish the whole breed were outlawed and destroyed in the states. I know people whine about that opinion, but it is how I feel.
> Honestly though, I have never had one. I wouldn't have one.
> I'm curious....Do females do that as much as the males?


I've placed another respond on why I agree with Pancho as well. And why I think the breed shouldn't be banned, although I don't like the breed at all. But since I'm still kinda new, it seems that when I don't quote anyone it takes 3 hours or more for my response to appear. 
For some reason when I do quote someone, then the response appears immediately and does not require moderation first. 

Anyway, back to the original question: I've been around American pit bull terriers, American Staffordshire Terrier and Staffordshire Bull terrier that some of my friends and family own. But I never actually owned one (cause LGD's are the type of dogs I love lol). 
And I did notice that females are often less dog aggressive, but if they do engage in fights, they tend to be just as brutal as males...


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Goatress said:


> They won't hurt your dogs they'll kill them if you don't do something fast. This is not the time to tip toe around the tulips. You want your dogs and stock safe or hamburger????? I'd be on the phone to AC, DA, cops, investigative reporters, health dept...... It does not matter what kind of dogs they are, you need to shoot the next one who comes on your property take photos - lots of photos - and document this to the authorities...get busy!!!!


Shooting your neighbor's dogs on sight is about the most certain way to ensure you have serious bad blood for as long as you live near these clowns. Depending on what kind of people they are (and their conduct speaks volumes) you could end up with your dogs shot or poisoned in retaliation. If any of these dogs attack any of your critters - you have to do what you have to do - but taking videos and lodging complaints now is a much less confrontational method and may be enough to get these folks motivated to putting in a fence.

Another thing that might be worth looking into is whether these folks own or rent the property. If they aren't owners, the landlord might be willing to put some pressure on them if he realizes that he may end up being a party to a lawsuit if somebody gets hurt.


----------

